# More taper questions



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Until very recently, my only flat band experience has been with straight bands. I just made my second set of tapered bands and I have some questions about tapered band performance vs straight band performance. Please bear with me, I would attempt to answer these questions myself if I had a chrony but I don't yet. So here goes....

From everything I've read on the subject, tapered bands shoot faster than straight bands, all else being equal. But in the world of slingshots there are so many variables that most things do not end up being equal.

1st question: At what point do tapers out shoot straight bands? Let's say we two band sets made from the same rubber with the same pouch weight, same ammo, same slack length, same draw length. One is a straight band set 1" wide and the other is a tapered set that is 3/4" wide tapered to 1/2". Which set will shoot faster?

If the straight band set shoots faster, how wide do the tapered bands have to get in order to shoot faster than the straight set? If the tapered set shoots faster, how much wider will the straight bands have to be in order to get the same speed as the tapered set?

2nd question: Is there some kind of formula to figure any of this out?

I also understand that tapered band sets tend to be more picky about ammo weight? Is this correct? If it is, would I be correct in assuming that the more extreme the taper, the more picky it will be?

I'm almost afraid to get a chrony because it will cause me to measure not only my slingshot speeds but also my home made archery tackle and my airguns. Then I will spend too much time trying to make faster archery gear and tuning my airguns when I should be spending more time trying to be more accurate with these things.

Thanks


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21549-slingshot-science-1-tapering/ this might gave you better inside on what's going on with tapered bands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A 3/4 inch wide band straight cut will not be as fast as a 3/4 to 1/2 inch tapered band, until you get to very heavy ammo.

But the question you asked is to compare a 1 inch straight cut to a 3/4 x 1/2 taper. At present, the only way I know to answer that question is by empirical test.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I asked because I'm still trying to settle on my favorite flat band style. Being used to store bought tube bands, I was amazed the first time I shot a straight single cut of tbg.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

The problem with trying to answer your 1st set of questions is that the magnitudes of all those variables you say are the same in both setups actually matter in the result. If you're fascinated by speed itself a chrony or some other measuring setup is the way to go.


----------

